# Delle ausbeulen???



## Nylz (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Mein 07er ESX ist gestern, es lehnte an einem Baum, umgefallen und hat sich eine leichte Delle ins Oberrohr eingefangen. Echt super !! Aber hauptsache mein Bike ist schön leicht ;-)

Naja. Ich hab mir so gedacht vllt in eine Autowerkstatt zu gehen, damit die mir die Delle rausziehen können. Geht das?? Da ja das Oberrohr keine ebene Fläche ist.

Oder kann ich von CANYO selbst da auf Entgegenkommen hoffen?

Danke für eure Meinungen!!!

PS: Nochmal ein Aufruf an CANYON - ich weiß es nervt jetzt sicher viele - erhöt doch bitte die Wandstärken!!!! Scheiß drauf auf die 500 Gramm Mehrgewicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trollobaby (19. Juli 2008)

1. mach mal ein Foto damit die "Experten"  unter uns das hier besser beurteilen können

2. Delle rausziehen ist in der Regel keine so gute Idee, aber mach erst mal ein Foddo

3. wüsste nicht wie dir Canyon da entgegen kommen sollte. natürlich werden sie dir gerne einen neuen Rahmen verkaufen...

4. Die 500 gr. wird Canyon sicher nicht draufpacken, egal wie oft zu dazu aufrufst.

5. nächste mal bitte mehr Ausrufezeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (20. Juli 2008)

Hab auch ne Delle, da kannste nichts mehr machen.
Zum Rausziehen mußte erst was dran schweißen oder kleben,
zum Rausdrücken brauchst du ein festes Gegenlager, was du bei
dem dünnwandigen Rahmen eher nicht hast.
Verspachteln geht natürlich, aber danach mußte auch wieder
lackieren.
Ohne den Lack zu zerstören geht jedenfalls nichts, abgesehen
davon wird das Alu wahrscheinlich nicht grad stabiler, wenn man 
es rückverformt.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (20. Juli 2008)

Wenn die Delle nicht zu tief ist, dann gibts dafür nen guten Trick. Du bohrst auf der Gegenseite der Delle ein Loch in dein Oberrohr. Dann nimmst du etwas langes spitzes z.B. nen kleinen Durchschlagbolzen und haust die Delle mit Hilfe eines Hammers wieder raus. Aber aufpassen, nicht zu fest hauen und wenns geht sehr präzise schlagen. Wenn die Delle soweit wieder draußen ist, dann gehst du zu nem Schweißer und lässt dir das Loch zu schweißen. Anschließend die Stelle abschleifen und lackieren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2008)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Wenn die Delle nicht zu tief ist, dann gibts dafür nen guten Trick. Du bohrst auf der Gegenseite der Delle ein Loch in dein Oberrohr. Dann nimmst du etwas langes spitzes z.B. nen kleinen Durchschlagbolzen und haust die Delle mit Hilfe eines Hammers wieder raus. Aber aufpassen, nicht zu fest hauen und wenns geht sehr präzise schlagen. Wenn die Delle soweit wieder draußen ist, dann gehst du zu nem Schweißer und lässt dir das Loch zu schweißen. Anschließend die Stelle abschleifen und lackieren.


Hoffentlich nimmt den Topfen niemand ernst...



@Nylz: durch erneutes Biegen wird das Material eher weiter geschwächt -- lass es einfach so wie's ist.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (20. Juli 2008)

Es war doch gar nicht die Rede vom Material. Meiner Meinung nach will er doch nur einen Tipp bekommen, wie man die Delle wieder wegbekommt. Das sich das Material dehnt, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein. Ob er es dann letztendlich so macht ist seine Sache. Aber du hast vollkommen Recht Flo. Hört bloß nicht auf meinen "Topfen".


----------



## cos75 (20. Juli 2008)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Wenn die Delle nicht zu tief ist, dann gibts dafür nen guten Trick. Du bohrst auf der Gegenseite der Delle ein Loch in dein Oberrohr. Dann nimmst du etwas langes spitzes z.B. nen kleinen Durchschlagbolzen und haust die Delle mit Hilfe eines Hammers wieder raus. Aber aufpassen, nicht zu fest hauen und wenns geht sehr präzise schlagen. Wenn die Delle soweit wieder draußen ist, dann gehst du zu nem Schweißer und lässt dir das Loch zu schweißen. Anschließend die Stelle abschleifen und lackieren.


Sorry, aber wenn er das macht, kann er den Rahmen wegschmeißen.


----------



## dacrazy1 (20. Juli 2008)

Löcher in einen hauchdünnen Rahmen aus Alu bohren um eine Delle zu beheben???? Bloss nicht!

Was vielleicht gehen könnte:
Bei Hagelschäden an Fahrzeuge werden Kunstoffhaken auf die Beulen geklebt (Spezialkleber) und dann die Beulen sorgfältig von Profis (!!!) mit einem Spezialwerkzeug rausgearbeitet. Am besten frägst bei einer KFZ-Werkstatt nach. Das könnte m.E. am ehesten funz. ohne das Alu gross zu schädigen.

Gruss


----------



## coffeeracer (20. Juli 2008)

Loch reinbohren klappt bestimmt noch ganz gut.
Aber beim Zuschweissen wird das Loch bestimmt noch größer

Wie groß ist denn die Delle?


----------



## AmmuNation (20. Juli 2008)

Lasst doch einfach die scheiss Dellen sein und fahrt weiter... Ich hab mir auch eine geholt (schon relativ früh) und hab mit der tausende Kilometer und zehntausende Höhenmeter geschreddert ohne je ein Problem gehabt zu haben.. Falls der Optische Makel stört geht man zum Automann, lässt sich das zuspachteln und dann Lackieren. Ob sich der Finanzielle aufwand lohnt und obs jemals wieder so gut aussehn wird wie im Neuzustand bleibt jedoch fraglich.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2008)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch eine geholt (schon relativ früh) und hab mit der tausende Kilometer und zehntausende Höhenmeter geschreddert ohne je ein Problem gehabt zu haben..


So isses bei mir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (21. Juli 2008)

Hat denn nicht jeder von uns irgendwo ne Delle?


G.


----------



## Nylz (21. Juli 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Das mit den Loch bohren werde ich sicher lassen! 
Ein Foto reinstellen würde sich nicht lohnen, da man die Delle kaum sehen würde. Aber ich weiß, dass sie da ist und das stört!!

Ich werde demnächst mal bei ner KFZ-Werkstatt vorbeischaun und sehen was die dazu sagen; auch in puncto Materielrückverformung/Materialschwächung.

Vielleicht ist es ja doch möglich und währe für all denen ne Lösung die mit ner hässlichen Delle nicht gerne leben. Das Bike war schließlich teuer genug!

Beste Grüße!


----------



## cos75 (21. Juli 2008)

Was wollt ihr alle in der KFZ-Werkstatt ? Ein Fahrradrahmen und eine Autokarosserie hat überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun.
Das ist ungefähr so als wenn du mit einem kaputten Schuh zum Schreiner gehst.


----------



## Hot Wheels (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn es dich wirklich so stört, geh gleich zu einem Lackierer
oder in eine Werkstatt die sich auf Spotrepair versteht.
Laß die Delle am besten nur Spachteln, das hält.
Die Delle kannste wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr ganz plan ziehen,
dann mußt du eh Spachteln oder Füllern.
Die meißten Autos sind aus Stahlblech, das ist elatischer als
Alu und kann ohne Probleme rückverformt werden,
außerdem ist ein Kotflügel kein tragendes Teil und auch nicht
unbedingt auf  Leichtbau getrimmt.

Auch wenn es weh tut, die Zeit heilt alle Wunden und ne neue
Delle haste schnell wieder drin.
Seit dem die auf meinem Haustrail ein Teilstück mit so nem
ganz groben Bruchgestein aufgefüllt haben, knallt immer
mal wieder so ein Riesenkiesel vor mein Unterrohr.
Hört sich immer schlimm an und hat auch schon bleibenden
Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## boulder2002 (21. Juli 2008)

Natürlich stört die Delle vor allem, wenn das Bike neu ist.
Andererseits handelt es sich um einen Gebrauchsgegenstand. Die Steine knallen immer genau da gegen den Rahmen, wo keine Schutzfolie angebracht ist, usw. Und natürlich habe auch ich eine Delle (mein Bike auch) und die fällt nur noch beim Putzen auf, also nicht ganz so oft.


----------



## Nylz (21. Juli 2008)

es ist so:

die delle würde mich noch nicht mal  so sehr stören wenn sie bei einen sturz reingekommen wäre.
aber das bike lehnte an einem baum und ist den baumstamm "runtergeschlittert". also überhaupt nicht dolle. is schon ein bissl schwul finde ich. voll uncool!! 
das steine an den rahmen knallen is ja auch normal. das lässt sich nicht ändern. allerdings hat sich dadurch mein bike noch keine delle zugezogen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nylz (21. Juli 2008)

sind die rahmen der torque-reihe dickwandiger?


----------



## Trollobaby (21. Juli 2008)

ja, die vom Torque werden wahrscheinlich ein paar Zehntel Millimeter dicker sein. Jetzt mach dir nicht so einen kopf, das teil ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand, in einem halben Jahr hast du es vergessen. Ich würde da garnichts zurückbiegen, da das material in der Regel dadurch nur noch spröder wird, und irgendwelche Kfz Fritzen würde ich erstrecht nicht an mein Bike lassen.


----------



## gonzo63 (22. Juli 2008)

Nylz schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> Ein Foto reinstellen würde sich nicht lohnen, da man die Delle kaum sehen würde. Aber ich weiß, dass sie da ist und das stört!!
> 
> Beste Grüße!



Wenn man die Delle sowieso kaum sieht, was machst du denn dann für nen Hype daraus?

 mein Fahrrad is putt!!

Nichts für ungut, aber mal ganz ehrlich??


----------



## gonzo63 (22. Juli 2008)

gonzo63 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Delle sowieso kaum sieht, was machst du denn dann für nen Hype daraus?
> 
> mein Fahrrad is putt!!
> 
> Nichts für ungut, aber mal ganz ehrlich??



... komm grad aus der Nachtschicht und will mal den Wind raus nehmen... keinem auf den Schlips treten!

Wir fahren hier alle Bikes von min. 1500 bis ?  und das sind Geräte für grobes Gelände, den Bikepark etc.! Natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn irgendwo mal der Lack leidet, der Rahmen oder sonst ein Teil verkratzt... aber, das ist beim biken... im Gelände (egal wie und wo) einfach so und gehört dazu!

Hab mir mein FR 8 gekauft um auch mal etwas derber durch die Gegend zu schrubben, zu springen und sonst wo runter zu fahren... dabei löffelt man sich auch mal und da sind Macken und Dellen programmiert... also?

... meine Meinung, gehört einfach dazu!!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## urmelausdemeis (22. Juli 2008)

Solange die Delle kein Einfluss auf die Stabilität des Rahmens hat würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, das Rad ist zum fahren da und kein Ausstellungsstück.


----------



## Nylz (22. Juli 2008)

jaaaaaaa OK. habt ja recht!!!!! dachte nur das mit dem delle rausziehen lassen war ne gute idee. jetzt wo ich weiß das ihr alle (eure bikes) ne delle habt bin ich beruhigt. 

mfg


----------



## Tshark (23. Juli 2008)

Nylz schrieb:


> jaaaaaaa OK. habt ja recht!!!!! dachte nur das mit dem delle rausziehen lassen war ne gute idee. jetzt wo ich weiß das ihr alle (eure bikes) ne delle habt bin ich beruhigt.
> 
> mfg



Ist auch ehr deswegen keine gute Idee, da Aluminium deutlich schwieriger zu handhaben ist als beispielsweise Stahl. Ausbeulen im klassischen Sinne wird ja am häufigsten bei Autoteilen durchgeführt, welche meist aus Stahlblech sind und v.a. keine tragende Funktion haben. Bei einem Rahmen, der ja doch gewisse Belastungen abkönnen sollte würde ich es nicht riskieren durch irgendwelches Rumdoktorn daran die Stabilität aufs Spiel zu setzen. Ausfallenden an Alurahmen sollte man ja auch nicht einfach "in Form biegen".

Übrigens: Die Rahmenrohre vom Torque (zumindest vom FR - ist da jetzt in der aktuellen Modellgeneration eigentlich ein Unterschied zum ES?) klingen beim Abklopfen schon merklich dickwandiger als die des Nerve.


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Juli 2008)

Spachtelmasse drauf und dann ab zum Lackierer! 
Oder beim Händler reklamieren. Ach nee, geht ja nicht


----------



## jetsetter (27. März 2009)

Ich hab mir auch am Samstag eine Delle im Oberrohr bekommen. Ich bin gestürtzt, dabei hat sich mein Bremshebel entfernt. Dann hat sich der Rest der Bremse am Lenker sich voll ins Oberrohr gedrückt. Die Delle ist vom anfang bis zum ende ca. 12 bis 13mm lang und 2 bis 3mm tief.
Mit ist es mehr oder weniger egal wie es aussieht, mir geht es darum ob ich das Rad noch sicher fahren kann. Heißt so eine Delle "Game over" für mein Rahmen, oder muss ich mich nicht weiter über so einer Delle Sorgen machen?


----------



## Hot Wheels (27. März 2009)

Mach mal nen Foto von der Delle, hört sich jedenfalls nicht so schlimm an.
Ich denke mal wenn das nicht sehr stark geknickt ist und keine Kerbwirkung
endsteht, wird das kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (27. März 2009)

Für die Zukunft:
Bremshebel relativ locker anschrauben, damit diese beim Sturz nachgeben können.


----------



## jetsetter (27. März 2009)

So, hier ist das gute stück! Es ist zwar keine große Delle, aber immer hin eine delle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke für den Tipp Cortezsi.


----------



## Hot Wheels (27. März 2009)

Nicht schön und ärgerlich, aber mit so einer Delle fahren hier einige rum, 
ohne das irgendwas passiert.
Da gibts noch schlimmere, versuch nicht dran zu denken, passieren 
wird da nix mehr.


----------



## Hot Wheels (27. März 2009)

Du hast dich ja ganz neu registriert, ist das nen ganz neues  Bike ?


----------



## Snooper70 (27. März 2009)

hi !!

also ich würde den rahmen zu uri geller bringen


----------



## jetsetter (28. März 2009)

naja ich habs jetzt bisschen mehr als 4 Monate


----------



## dancing Queen (28. März 2009)

Bin auch gebeu(te)lt. Mehr Wandstärke fänd ich auch gut!


----------



## MoP__ (28. März 2009)

Eine Vorsorge gegen Beulen sind auch Kunststoffleisten aus dem Baumarkt.
Einfach erwärmen und auf den Rohrdurchmesser bringen und danach mit Silikon ankleben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. März 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Eine Vorsorge gegen Beulen sind auch Kunststoffleisten aus dem Baumarkt.
> Einfach erwärmen und auf den Rohrdurchmesser bringen und danach mit Silikon ankleben.


...und das Bike verschandeln?

Bremsgriffe etwas lockern reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (29. März 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...und das Bike verschandeln?
> Bremsgriffe etwas lockern reicht.



Das sind schließlich "Zierleisten", also wird das Fahrrad daurch geziert


----------



## NISMO-racing (7. Oktober 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...und das Bike verschandeln?
> 
> Bremsgriffe etwas lockern reicht.




Reicht nicht. Bei mir ist der Bremshebel weggeklappt und der Schalthebel hat sich verewigt. Will meinen Rahmen eloxieren lassen und vorher die Delle entfernen. Ist ein Simplon Laser. Hab auch schon im 3M Kleberregal geschaut, und denke ich werde was ankleben mit dem ich die Delle rausziehen kann.


----------



## NobbyRalph (31. Juli 2013)

Ich erlaube mir mal, diesen alten Thread wieder hochzuholen...
Habe an meinem Bike (schwarz Eloxal matt) eine unschöne Delle am Unterrohr. Habe da auch schon über die Thematik des Spachtelns nachgedacht. Ich würde das gerne selber machen und zwar OHNE vorher an dieser Stelle den Lack runterzuschmirgeln und dergleichen, sondern im Rahmen einer eher oberflächlichen "Schönheits-OP"
Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tip bzgl. einer dafür geeigneten Spachtelmasse, die sich für den Job anbietet. Die Stelle wird anschliessend mit mattschwarzer Folie überklebt, die perfekt zur Rahmenfarbe passt. 
Mich stört die Delle, ich hätte sie gerne optisch gecleaned aber ich will da weder viel Geld noch viel Zeit reinhängen...
MFG und Danke


----------



## zichl (31. Juli 2013)

Lass es wie es ist. Wenn du es verspachtelst etc siehst du es nicht, falls sich Risse um die Delle bilden.


----------



## NobbyRalph (31. Juli 2013)

zichl schrieb:


> Lass es wie es ist. Wenn du es verspachtelst etc siehst du es nicht, falls sich Risse um die Delle bilden.


 
Fahre mit der Delle schon mehrere Jahre rum und da bilden sich keine Risse... (weige 107kg und nehme das Teil immer wieder ordentlich ran)
MFG


----------



## zichl (31. Juli 2013)

Ah ok, das ist dann natürlich was anderes. Aber du bekommst den eloxierten look halt nicht mehr 100%ig hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

